# Very generous customer



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Customer is down sizing and said here's some boxes of stuff you can probably use.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

thats a good deal...looks like most of the cutters have only '
been used a few times and stored away for the next home project...

the guy probably forgot he already had one and bought a new cutter at the hardware store every time he did another plumbing job.......


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Bonus:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ask him if he has any friends who are thinking about downsizing.


----------



## mrfixitplumbing (Jul 11, 2017)

I need a customer like that!


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Could use the rolls of solder and the copper fittings, that is about it.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Should send some to one step.


----------



## plumbersantioch (Dec 27, 2016)

Very generous indeed. Will probably be a recurring customer as well. You should send him a gift card. He'll always go to you after that.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I remember Bridgit solder. Absolute crap. Everybody hated it. Probably late 80's solder.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> I remember Bridgit solder. Absolute crap. Everybody hated it. Probably late 80's solder.


What was bad about it? Flow or joint strength?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> dhal22 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember Bridgit solder. Absolute crap. Everybody hated it. Probably late 80's solder.
> ...



Maybe the recipe has changed? I have used it a fair amount. Similar to taramet, Lennox Sterling.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> What was bad about it? Flow or joint strength?


Both although I remember flow more than joint. We had a mini strike and demanded Taramet Sterling again. It wasn't worth the $1 a roll savings.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Been working nights in a 4 star hotel kitchen the past few weeks.The night chef gets bored and cooks for us every night.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the Reed cutter... is Reed still in business?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> What was bad about it? Flow or joint strength?


 Most of the early 95/5 blends had flow problems as I remember, brazing was easier to me IMO, Taramet Sterling was the first that behaved correctly.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When we went to lead free it was almost like learning how to solder all over again. 

I had a leak above my heater, galvanized and copper that was here when I bought the house. Figured I'd try and burn up some of my last roll of 95/5. Couldn't solder for ****. Ended up ripping it a part ad going with lead free. Still have half a roll of 50/50 I got from my dad before he died. 

Back to generous customers, I did a job last summer video, cable with the 300, k1500, dealt with the city, jetter guy and excavator. Sweet lady, kinda family with my Master. Total bill for everyone was in the $20k range. I gave her a very deep discount, my bill I sent her was just under $1k. She gave me a $500 tip. Biggest tip ever!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Back to generous customers, I did a job last summer video, cable with the 300, k1500, dealt with the city, jetter guy and excavator. Sweet lady, kinda family with my Master. Total bill for everyone was in the $20k range. I gave her a very deep discount, my bill I sent her was just under $1k. She gave me a $500 tip. Biggest tip ever!


I hate it when I curse customers! She called me today her daughter's in the hospital and before she gets out she needs her main, tub kitchen and something else cleaned.


----------



## TheLSPlumber (Sep 6, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> Customer is down sizing and said here's some boxes of stuff you can probably use.


This is awesome!!!

-Bobby @ Lees Summit Plumber


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A general contractor gave me this Ridgid pipe vice and stand today. He even threw in some old 3/8 copper also.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> A general contractor gave me this Ridgid pipe vice and stand today. He even threw in some old 3/8 copper also.


Pretty sweet deal! Can't beat the price

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> A general contractor gave me this Ridgid pipe vice and stand today. He even threw in some old 3/8 copper also.



Nice find. Jack stand is a couple hundred new, tri vise around $500.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rwh said:


> Nice find. Jack stand is a couple hundred new, tri vise around $500.


When I showed my wife the picture she said "oh that's nice". I googled new ones and showed her the price she says "holy crap why is that thing so expensive". I said because it's very sturdy, oh and it says Ridgid on it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is a nice gift you got, 

I have one of them sitting somewhere in my office but I dont remember the last time I have used it......thats too much work:laughing:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> that is a nice gift you got,
> 
> I have one of them sitting somewhere in my office but I dont remember the last time I have used it......thats too much work:laughing:


I rarely need it, every once in a while I have to cut and thread half and three quarter inch pipe by hand. It'll be much easier than holding vice grips on the pipe with my foot while I'm doing it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> I rarely need it, every once in a while I have to cut and thread half and three quarter inch pipe by hand. It'll be much easier than holding vice grips on the pipe with my foot while I'm doing it.




All my pipe dyes are basically shot ,,, I got a electric rigid pipe threader that has sat in a threading room and not used since 2000.. . Have not used it since I dont know when....too much trouble to get everything up and running again just to cut a few nipples....

I found that every time I need to thread something I get the measurements and phone them in to my old local hardware store that threads pipe for customers and have them pre-cut everything for me....


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Master Mark said:


> All my pipe dyes are basically shot ,,, I got a electric rigid pipe threader that has sat in a threading room and not used since 2000.. . Have not used it since I dont know when....too much trouble to get everything up and running again just to cut a few nipples....
> 
> I found that every time I need to thread something I get the measurements and phone them in to my old local hardware store that threads pipe for customers and have them pre-cut everything for me....


I'm on the same page. I have one of those three in one threaders prob used it twice in past eight years. Tristand has been used more at the house than at work

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Perhaps we work in vastly different environments, but a tri-vise and/or jackstands are as familiar as your wife's thighs.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Good one!

My Master had two, lent one to someone? We had a rash of upgraded lp to ng and whole house generators about a year and a half ago. His old heavy ass stand was worth it’s weight in gold imho. Running 1 1/2” black is far cheaper than gastite, takes longer, but saves $.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Good one!
> 
> My Master had two, lent one to someone? We had a rash of upgraded lp to ng and whole house generators about a year and a half ago. His old heavy ass stand was worth it’s weight in gold imho. Running 1 1/2” black is far cheaper than gastite, takes longer, but saves $.


I love how neat blk iron is compared to gas tite/tracpipe. The convenience is nice, but I’d rather pipe it hard


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Oorgnid said:


> ......but I’d rather pipe it hard



I agree. So does my wife.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Toli said:


> I agree. So does my wife.


That didn't take long

That's what she said 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When my now wife’s dad heard on the phone she was dating a plumber he asked “has he snaked her pipes yet?”. Her mom said she didn’t want to know.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I remember Bridgit solder. Absolute crap. Everybody hated it. Probably late 80's solder.


I always used Bridgit Solder for all my jobs starting back in the 80's and
specified it only while running my plumbing company and never had any problems with it,
one thing that I did like was able to reheat and resolder a joint if had any pin hole leaks, which did not happen very often


----------



## plumbingway (Dec 18, 2017)

A+ customer in my book lol yes send him a Christmas card every year, he will be back


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Customer bought lunch today, it’s going to be tough working the rest of the day.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Customer bought lunch today, it’s going to be tough working the rest of the day.


That's a lot of meat!! Up here in Winterland you'd have 95% lettuce and a teaspoon of meat that was cut with sawdust.

Of don't forget read the labels it's called, cellulose, its wood pulp used as a filler!! Check out your yogurt.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

The best ribs I've ever had was at a customer's house. I sold the job where we were going to break up his concrete slab and replace all the plumbing underground. We're talking about a $15k+ job.
He told me to stop by around lunchtime the next day since he knew I wasn't going to be part of the digging crew.
Turns out he started cooking the ribs on his smoker around 8 am. When I got there the ribs were ready and he'd made sides and sauces as well. We all had thirds since they were that good. This guy worked as some kind of software developer.
After lunch he asked me to give him a quote to replace the sewer line to the street as well. That job turned into a $25k job plus he tipped everyone $100 each. That commission came out to a nice paycheck. That helped since that was the last job I sold for Roto-rooter before I quit.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> The best ribs I've ever had was at a customer's house. I sold the job where we were going to break up his concrete slab and replace all the plumbing underground. We're talking about a $15k+ job.
> He told me to stop by around lunchtime the next day since he knew I wasn't going to be part of the digging crew.
> Turns out he started cooking the ribs on his smoker around 8 am. When I got there the ribs were ready and he'd made sides and sauces as well. We all had thirds since they were that good. This guy worked as some kind of software developer.
> After lunch he asked me to give him a quote to replace the sewer line to the street as well. That job turned into a $25k job plus he tipped everyone $100 each. That commission came out to a nice paycheck. That helped since that was the last job I sold for Roto-rooter before I quit.



those are customers you dream of and go the extra mile for...


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Shoot, I've been happy with the little old lady who offers me cookies or the guy who offers me a beer. I rarely accept, but just the offer makes my day.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Shoot, I've been happy with the little old lady who offers me cookies or the guy who offers me a beer. I rarely accept, but just the offer makes my day.





Schit, I had a guy give me half a sandwich from a local country club and I haven't forgotten. That was literally the best sandwich I have ever had though.






.


----------



## brayanjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Debo22 said:


> Customer is down sizing and said here's some boxes of stuff you can probably use.


That customer is really very generous, you can keep all these tools with you for the next the next home and also give a free job to him for handing over these precious tools to you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

brayanjack said:


> That customer is really very generous, you can keep all these tools with you for the next the next home and also give a free job to him for handing over these precious tools to you.



or maybe he can do a proper intro before getting his a$$ handed to him..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Authentic Mexican food grilled up for us today


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Authentic Mexican food grilled up for us today


Flip flops, blue toe nails and gloves. Is that you? :devil3:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

One customer in San Diego I’ll always remember. I was on call, no money for dinner. I don’t remember what the job was, but the food they gave me was amazing! 

Leaving the PC world for a moment to speak freely. Black family from Louisiana, IIRC, Rottweiler in the back yard that didn’t like plumbers. Best damn fried chicken I’ve ever had! Side of gumbo that was amazing and homemade cornbread! I know I gave them a good discount and told them if they ever needed a plumber to ask for me and I’d take care of them. 

They fit the stereotype of a southern black family to a tee! Super friendly, awesome food, accent, dirty outdoor security dog....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> One customer in San Diego I’ll always remember. I was on call, no money for dinner. I don’t remember what the job was, but the food they gave me was amazing!
> 
> Leaving the PC world for a moment to speak freely. Black family from Louisiana, IIRC, Rottweiler in the back yard that didn’t like plumbers. Best damn fried chicken I’ve ever had! Side of gumbo that was amazing and homemade cornbread! I know I gave them a good discount and told them if they ever needed a plumber to ask for me and I’d take care of them.
> 
> They fit the stereotype of a southern black family to a tee! Super friendly, awesome food, accent, dirty outdoor security dog....





How is what you said not pc?









.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> How is what you said not pc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stereotyping. It ain’t PC. Like saying someone with certain genitalia falls into one of two genders. With the left a simple “hello” can be an insult.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Stereotyping. It ain’t PC. Like saying someone with certain genitalia falls into one of two genders. With the left a simple “hello” can be an insult.



Many of you on here have a very warped sense of what the "left" and "liberals" really are.


Also, you didn't stereotype, you did the opposite. You pointed out that they fit into a particular stereotype based on how they actually acted. Stereotyping would be saying that just because they are black they must eat fried chicken. Saying that you met some one who is black and does actually eat fried chicken isnt stereotyping them, just pointing out they are living proof of a stereotype.


And stereotypes exist for a reason. That is not to say that stereotypes represent the majority or even a large portion of a particular group. It's just to say that stereotypes aren't born out of nothing. And not all stereotypes are bad. If I said a particular group are hung like horses or are good at math that may be a stereotype but is it really still insulting?








.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Customers husband passed away a couple years ago and she had this work bench that he’d bought sitting around so she gave it to me. Brand new in box.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Got a nice tip from a maintenance guy today. The 120 is at least 10 years old. Unfortunately you can’t read the year on it, but it was given to him before he got married 9 years ago. The hopslams are from ‘13.

For those wondering what is so special about the 120...

https://www.dogfish.com/brewery/beer/120-minute-ipa


----------

